

Should evolutionary theory evolve? - flipbrad
http://www.the-scientist.com/2010/1/1/24/1/
cover story from the Jan 2010 issue of The Scientist  discussing possible amendments (amongst others?) to be factored into a refresh of the Modern Synthesis that was set out in the 40s - namely Evolvability (looking at capacitators/potentiators of evolution), Facilitated Variation (heritable changes that stem from complex forces and factors during development) and Multilevel Inheritance (basically epigenetics)
======
flipbrad
in summary, this is the cover story from the Jan 2010 issue of The Scientist
discussing possible amendments (amongst others?) to put into a refresh of the
Modern Synthesis that was set out in the 40s - namely: * Evolvability (looking
at capacitators/potentiators of evolution), * Facilitated Variation (heritable
changes that stem from complex forces and factors during development) and *
Multilevel Inheritance (basically epigenetics)

